# Strongest cigar you've ever smoked



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, when it comes to "power", the bar just seems to be getting higher and higher. Seems to me cigar manufacturers are taking a cue from Gillette: First there was one blade, then two, then three... well, you get the point: ligero, double ligero, triple ligero...

That said, what's the strongest cigar you've ever smoked? No qualifiers: You needn't have enjoyed it, or even finished it. I'm just curious as to what qualifies as a powerful cigar in these forums (which comprise seasoned veterans not easily given to light-headedness or spinning stomachs).

For me, it was a La Flor Dominicana double ligero I smoked several years ago... I forgot the size but I'm thinking a fat coronoa, about a 56 ring guage. Turned green while watching a football game, and swore off them (for frame of reference: my favorite smokes are VSGs, Anejos, and authentic Partagas).

Look forward to hearing about the smoke that almost got the best of you.


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

While it may not be the strongest I have smoked as this was sometime ago...

I remember smoking a La Gloria Cubana Serie R, unsure of the number, but it made me quite ill from the all nicotine on an empty stomach. I have since smoked alot of the Serie R and haven't gotten sick, probably because I'll never smoke on an empty stomach again lol.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Personally, I have never had a cigar 'knock me on my ass', but I am still looking. I have had the LFD Chisel and LGC, no problems yet. I know this got discussed a while back. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117838&highlight=Strong


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

La Flor Dominica Double Ligero Chisel. Didn't puke but the world was spinning when I was finished!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Custom rolled 30 year Habanos Torres. Had to be smoked in two installments. First day I smoked about 2 inches and then had to pass out. Next day I smoked the rest and took a nap/


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Those 60RG Custom roll Cubans...2 left!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

dantzig said:


> La Flor Dominica Double Ligero Chisel. Didn't puke but the world was spinning when I was finished!


:tpd:


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

JPH said:


> Those 60RG Custom roll Cubans...2 left!


Wha?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> Those 60RG Custom roll Cubans...2 left!





RaiderinKS said:


> Wha?


Yep. Dem puppies are strong. Some of the strength certainly has to do with its size but they're strong nonetheless.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll go along with the La Gloria Cubana Serie R #7, it was the only stick that ever made me put it down before finishing. That bad boy was strong. Of course the Joya De Nicaraqua is one bad boy also.

Never really had a CC so I can't compare to difference in strength.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Double Ligero Chisel from LFD was by far the most powerful cigar I've ever smoked. Frankly, it was unbearably painful for the rest of the day. Maybe with 10 years of age they'll be amazingly complex cigars....I'd prefer to hoard Bolivar CGs :ss



gehrig97 said:


> Ok, when it comes to "power", the bar just seems to be getting higher and higher. Seems to me cigar manufacturers are taking a cue from Gillette: First there was one blade, then two, then three... well, you get the point: ligero, double ligero, triple ligero...
> 
> That said, what's the strongest cigar you've ever smoked? No qualifiers: You needn't have enjoyed it, or even finished it. I'm just curious as to what qualifies as a powerful cigar in these forums (which comprise seasoned veterans not easily given to light-headedness or spinning stomachs).
> 
> ...


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

A young Bolivar Corona CC (Not the BRC - those are smooth) and it kicked my A**


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Joya de Nicaragua first.

Maybe El Rico Habano for close second.


----------



## MaxBench (Feb 1, 2008)

Camacho Croyolar Puro. I still have a few, but they strike fear into my heart when I open the humidor.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Vigalante by RP, i did not know they were made by RP


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

At the time and as I recall, a Sancho Panza Double Maduro or the El Rico Habano. But a lot of water has since passed under that bridge, I need to revisit those smokes now and see what I think now...
:tu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

LFD Chisel or a well aged LGC R No. 5.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Though I don't know that it was the strongest I have smoked but the first time I had a Camacho Corojo it about laid me out


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

It would have to be the Camacho Triple Maduro (6X60) or the Patagas Black label.

With the Camacho Triple, it was not so much the strength as it was the amount of time I spent chopping down the tree. I think I spent about three hours on that puppy.

The Camcho Triple Maduro is pictured here under the Don Pepin (these were gifts from Ratters).


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

dwhitacre said:


> It would have to be the Camacho Triple Maduro (6X60) or the Patagas Black label.
> 
> With the Camacho Triple, it was not so much the strength as it was the amount of time I spent chopping down the tree. I think I spent about three hours on that puppy.
> 
> The Camcho Triple Maduro is pictured here under the Don Pepin (these were gifts from Ratters).


What kind of Don Pepin is that pictured? it doesn't look like a regular blue label to me.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

litto gomez, something i forget the name but it was the size of a robusto.. the only time a cigar made the room spin for me.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

The strongest I've ever smoked was some ridiculous creation that Gilbert Oliva put together when we were in Nicaragua a couple weeks ago. It was designed for our Sales Manager becuase he just loves strong cigars. So Gilbert made something that was supposed to make him puke. Needless to say, he smoked all of his, I smoked about a 1/3 and it was way too much for even me. Clipped it and gave it to someone else. Well it had been clipped a couple times and passed around and I got it back with about an inch and a half left and took one puff and WOW. After that, I didn't touch it.

Now if were going regular production cigars, it would be either an El Cobre, Pepin Black or a Graycliff Double Espresso.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

smokemifyagotem said:


> What kind of Don Pepin is that pictured? it doesn't look like a regular blue label to me.


I'll have to ask Ratters. I'll PM you with the info!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I'll have to ask Ratters. I'll PM you with the info!


That looks like the DPG Blue from last year, new ones have a slightly different label.

For me, Litto Gomez Diez Cubano. I have some LGD Chisels hiding but am afraid to smoke them. I think they may the LFD's taste like candy canes!
Also, the LGC Reserve was very strong. Have some Mombacha Thermonuclear's coming!!!!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

smokemifyagotem said:


> What kind of Don Pepin is that pictured? it doesn't look like a regular blue label to me.


Ratters says, "Hmmm, as far as I know it's just a DPG Blue Lable Generoso size. At least that's what it says on the box."

Thanks for the quick reply, Ratters!!!

...and thanks for the help Bobarian. BTW-Congrats on 1200+ RG!!!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Padilla Signature 1932 actually hurt my mouth/tongue it was so spicy! Only stogie I quit smoking because it was so unpleasant!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm taking notes. I like nicotine, as long as it's not in fatal doses. The best buzz I can remember right now was from a San Cristobal. I have smoked lots of strong tasting cigars that were weak in nic and visa versa.


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

Coronado by La Flor.

Thing nearly made me sick it was so strong.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm weird with cigars. LFD Double Lig chisels were my go-to smoke for months, and I have no problem handling them before lunch on an empty stomach, but things like Opus X Perf. 5's will end up putting the hurt on me.


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I hear you all on LFD cigars. In fact, the Dl 700s are probably the strongest cigar they make. They are way stronger than the chisels, especially in Maduro. That said, they are still no the strongest. I have not had a Cohiba Siglio V in a while, but they were really strong. But, the strongest non-habana cigar has to be the Camacho Black label Titan. 

This cigar will knock you on your ass. I prefer to have it after a meal to keep the cigar in check. Now, i saw someone mentioned the Camacho Triple Maduro (great picture). They are strong and quit choice, but they are not nearly as strong as the CamachoTitan. 

I constantly confer with my strong cigar smoking friends Big solid dude who smoke DL700s for breakfast and Smoke the Titan early day no meal, and they all agree the Triple Maduro lacks a little in strength, comparatively. 

I hope this helps. this i s a great question by the way. love reading the ideas.


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bolivar...Bolivar Corona Extras ...man oh man..words can't describe. u


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

The strongest cigar I've had is probably the Coyolar from Camacho. I'm not turned off by strong though, in fact I use the coyolars paired with coffee as breakfast most days. That starts the day out right.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

04 Taboada Piramide (rolled with double ligero) ... too much for me :r


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

worr lord said:


> I'm weird with cigars. LFD Double Lig chisels were my go-to smoke for months, and I have no problem handling them before lunch on an empty stomach, but things like Opus X Perf. 5's will end up putting the hurt on me.


So true--I suppose it has to do with individual body chemistry. Some people consider the VSGs to be powerhouses, but I consider them a medium-bodied smoke. Same with the Opus X... I recognize the strength is there, but it doesn't seem to affect me all that much. Yet certain LFDs are just too much (except the factory press, which is just great)


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Before reading this post my strongest was probably the Joya De Nicaragua Antanos and something a guy gave me once in New Orleans (it kills me I don't know what exactly it was)....but you guys inspired me to go on a mid-day Tinderbox run for some LFD's. I bought me and my friend a DL-700 each and was going to get a chisel but they were out. I'm lookin forward to tonight because I love strong cigars and I'm hoping this will be as strong as it sounds.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> It would have to be the Camacho Triple Maduro (6X60)


:tpd:


----------



## TonySmith (Apr 25, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Though I don't know that it was the strongest I have smoked but the first time I had a Camacho Corojo it about laid me out


I agree. They always affect me, especially if I nub it. :ss


----------



## Boobar (Mar 26, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> Joya de Nicaragua first.


Me too, the Joya De Nicaraqua Antano 1970 is a beast of a cigar


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 or Coronado by La Flor. Both left me feeling pretty :hn in the stomach and head area.....


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

2004 Forbidden X The thing knocked me on my butt..... Man it was good..


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

LFD Factory Press II... bring it on baby!! My Taboada's are still to fresh (6/07).


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

bobarian said:


> That looks like the DPG Blue from last year, new ones have a slightly different label.
> 
> For me, Litto Gomez Diez Cubano. I have some LGD Chisels hiding but am afraid to smoke them. I think they may the LFD's taste like candy canes!
> Also, the LGC Reserve was very strong. Have some Mombacha Thermonuclear's coming!!!!:ss


Mombacho !!!!! Yes, even though they are quite strong, it didn't lay me out like other smokes. The Opus Robusto and Camacho Diademas I smoked over Christmas vacation made me a little dizzy.

There are lot of other factors to consider as well, like time of day, environment you are in, the nicontine tolerance you've built up and how much food is in your stomach. Today's gut kicker may be not do much for you next week.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I smoked this Two Lions Diadema for about 2 hours on a empty stomach... It made me spin, cold sweats, and then my name was ralph!
I think it was a nicotine overload. I would like to challenge this cigar one more time but after a nice dinner.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Taboo Special Forces Original Blend. Incredible flavor but too strong for 90% of the smokers.
In stock next week!:tu:chk
*


----------



## jaybloxham (Dec 27, 2007)

Litto Gomez smallbatch # 2 is the strongest cigar I have ever smoked but it was damn good


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I just smoked an LFD chisel for the first time tonight down at Dare"LL"s B&M.
A strong smoke, yeah, but I don't see what the big deal is. Interesting dark smoky taste. I can't wait to compare it to the Taboo SFO.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

First was a Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Grand Consul.


Second was a freshly rolled cigar, origin and contents unknown, that I was given in London. Rolled in Cuban style, but didn't taste like any CC I've ever had. It was a hellish nightmare to smoke, but I also learned something from that experience.


Salt tablets or Gatorade are a great way to alleviate the strength.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

For me it was the infamous LFD Chisel after smoking cigars for only 2 months. My buddy thought it would be fun. Never again. I prefer flavor over power any day.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

El Cobre toro, it knocked me off my feet. But I was brave enough to smoke another one a few weeks later and it seemed not as strong then, maybe the first one was too dry.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

strongest in recent memory was an ashton VSG. It was a strong smoke, but that wasn't what made the impact on me. It was so tasty and flavorfull, so smooth, that I was smoking it far too quickly. After the first inch I was just swept away from the nic buzz that I had to put it down for about five minutes just to give myself a little time to recover.

I would still have to say this is one of the best cigars I have ever had in my life. If I could afford it, I would smoke these every night after dinner.


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Consul--It took me 6 months to work up the courage to smoke another and I had the same experience :hn


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

bi11fish said:


> Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Consul--It took me 6 months to work up the courage to smoke another and I had the same experience :hn


I tried one...and was literally floored. I still have one in my humi, but I'm a little wary about smoking it....Despite the first being about 3 years ago!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

I've had more than a few cigars give me that "heady" feeling. I think it's because I smoke too fast, so I just slow down and am ok. Another way I can tell a smoke is strong is the feeling I get in my throat- a harsh kinda feeling. I had an AF Chateau Sun Grown Churchill sized stogie the other day that gave me both those feelings!


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Romeo y Julieta Nazerth's. :tu:bn
CAO Brazilia

Just purchased a Camacho triple maduro, it's looks intimidating, intend giving it a try after dinner.

Definately place this puppy on my list. Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Consul


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

goatfarmer said:


> Romeo y Julieta Nazerth's. :tu:bn
> CAO Brazilia
> 
> Just purchased a Camacho triple maduro, it's looks intimidating, intend giving it a try after dinner.
> ...


Gotta love all the good suggestions in this thread.

I too can't wait to try a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Consul.

Dave, wasn't that RyJ called a "Nazereta" or something like that? It said "Honduras" on the band and I never saw another one after the one you gave me. Can't even goggle it.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Felipe Gregorio "Power". They say it is supposed to be mellow, but it was just over powering.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

LFD DBL Ligero Chisel. A true butt kicker.:mn


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

LFD DL Puro Chisel maduro kicked me pretty good:ss. Best feeling I ever had after a cigar was after smoking a Padron 80th.:tu


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Famous Nicaraguan 3000 presidente. I smoke 2-3 cigars a day but that thing nearly had me heaving.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

El Rico Habano Club from the old blend in the 90's. I was down with the nicotine sickness baybee!

MCS


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a noob and have smoked about 30 different brands....The partagas black kicked my butt....reviews said it leaves a nice peppery taste on the palette, ya right, the pepper must have been Habineros...but the Camancho Triple maduro is my favorite so far...I guess everyone has a different outlook. :2


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I finally got to smoking a Taboo Special Forces Original and it definitely has to go on this list. Damn, it's even hard to type this. I decided not to nub it because I could tell it was building up in me. It tasted great all the way through.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Consul only cigar to make me nod out while still smoking it. :tu Don't smoke these in the sun...


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

The Opus X is about as strong as I've had yet, but I lean more to medium smokes.


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Duhman, Yes, still have a RYJ Nazareth's left, started to smoke it few days ago before realizing what cigar it is. Couple hits and butted to finish at more appropriate time. About ready to torch it now, don't believe butting it did anything to enhance its flavor. :ss

There is probably info on the stick somewhere in cyber space but I have not been able to find it. Goggle got me to couple cigar forums where the writers described the Nazareth's as one of their favorites, it was not a review and their comments were written in 02, and 05. The cigar must have been setting in my humi for years, think I will pull contents out and dust out cobwebs. Intend to purchase the RYJ Viejo, or Aniversario to determine if decent substitute, along with the Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970 Consul. Just rec'd Camacho triple thanks to ML1980 on first PIF exchange. May get brave and pick up the JDN then go on a binge . :ss:ss:ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

This thread is on the fifth page and no one has mentioned an RP Edge!?! Man oh man, I smoked one while playing mini-golf w/ the kids and it nearly knocked me off my feet (I still won the game though, I always beat my wife. The kids are still no challenge, yet). Edge Maduro Torpedo. For serious smokers only.:w


----------



## crafty199 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gran Habano Corojo #5. Tried to stand up quickly after nubbing it and almost went down in a heap. Got my wits about me and crawled to the computer.....and ordered a box. I'm a masochist!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

goatfarmer said:


> Duhman, Yes, still have a RYJ Nazareth's left, started to smoke it few days ago before realizing what cigar it is. Couple hits and butted to finish at more appropriate time. About ready to torch it now, don't believe butting it did anything to enhance its flavor. :ss
> 
> There is probably info on the stick somewhere in cyber space but I have not been able to find it.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=5112&postcount=3
A private blend for a B&M in Beverly Hills called "Nazereth's". No wonder it was hard to find.


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

One of the strongest cigars I've had, was the "Sancho Panza Double Maduro."
I liked the Maduro, but when i tried the double maduro, i think i almost passed out. It was REALLY REALLY HOT. And very spicy. Very good, but very spicy. weird, because it had a sort of earthy spice.

So, if you are in to strong, spicy cigars on the cheap, I would suggest this guy. $2.65 for a 30-40 minute cigar that is stronger than all get out? Sign me up!!!


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Opus X was the strongest I had.


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Duhman, thanks for the source.:tu That's interesting,' The migration of the RYJ Nazareth'. I purchased them from local B&M, who always kept a large supply on hand. Wonder how the cigar made it further up the coast, next time I am in the area intend checking w/ the B&M and ask.


----------



## Cheroot (Mar 31, 2008)

Oliva Serie V Double Robusto. I was feeling it the next morning.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Punch Royal n0. 12 isom. Not sure if it was my light lunch or what but that thing as a knee knocker for me. I love Camacho's and a couple other full bodied smokes but they didn't seem to have anything on the no 12.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

*La Vieja Habana - The Early Years wavelle deluxe *

*Can't believe no one has said this one yet. Not real strong in taste, but if you try it on an empty stomach and try smoking it fast It will knock ya on your a$$.*


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Cheroot said:


> Oliva Serie V Double Robusto. I was feeling it the next morning.


Same here with that Taboo SFO. A cigar you have to have a reason you want to do that to yourself.:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

LFD Chisel and Partagas ISOM. I smoked these back-to-back one time and felt like crap afterward.


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Sancho Panza - a belicoso shaped torpedo - about 9 years ago. Only cigar that made me sit down.


----------



## TheDom (Apr 3, 2008)

gehrig97 said:


> Ok, when it comes to "power", the bar just seems to be getting higher and higher. Seems to me cigar manufacturers are taking a cue from Gillette: First there was one blade, then two, then three... well, you get the point: ligero, double ligero, triple ligero...
> 
> That said, what's the strongest cigar you've ever smoked? No qualifiers: You needn't have enjoyed it, or even finished it. I'm just curious as to what qualifies as a powerful cigar in these forums (which comprise seasoned veterans not easily given to light-headedness or spinning stomachs).
> 
> ...


Im fairly new to cigars, but i bought a $50 Opus X Perfexion No. 2. It was the most amaizing cigar ever. I completely swear by them. Awesome consistent flavor of coffee and leather throught with some hints of apple. I forgot if it was me, but everything was spinning when I was done with it!
You should smoke one sometime.


----------



## wallyevs012 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was in Vietnam 1964 as a Infantry advisor to RVN Ranger Bn....while in a small hamlet, the village chief who was about 80 years old noticed I was smoking a cigar. He was also smoking a cigar (I think)!!! Anyway he wanted me to trade with him.....My Captain said you better make that trade or you might get your throat cut tonite!!! The end of his cigar was chewed all to hell and this guy's teeth was every color in the book...not to lose face, I traded cigars....Man, that thing must have made with Water Buffalo dung and wrapped with a burned banana leaf...I'm trying my best to smile and asked him if had a box he could spare, I'm glad he did'nt. He really loved that Dutch Master and we laughed for two days over that one....


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

TheDom said:


> Im fairly new to cigars, but i bought a $50 Opus X Perfexion No. 2. It was the most amaizing cigar ever. I completely swear by them. Awesome consistent flavor of coffee and leather throught with some hints of apple. I forgot if it was me, but everything was spinning when I was done with it!
> You should smoke one sometime.


I definetly have... Opus has a nice punch to it, but for some reason I never find them overpowering. LFD, however, is another story. Looking forward to trying a Coronado double coronoa this weekend.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Lempira


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

wallyevs012 said:


> I was in Vietnam 1964 as a Infantry advisor to RVN Ranger Bn....while in a small hamlet, the village chief who was about 80 years old noticed I was smoking a cigar. He was also smoking a cigar (I think)!!! Anyway he wanted me to trade with him.....My Captain said you better make that trade or you might get your throat cut tonite!!! The end of his cigar was chewed all to hell and this guy's teeth was every color in the book...not to lose face, I traded cigars....Man, that thing must have made with Water Buffalo dung and wrapped with a burned banana leaf...I'm trying my best to smile and asked him if had a box he could spare, I'm glad he did'nt. He really loved that Dutch Master and we laughed for two days over that one....


Great story. If you left the Vil standing I may have encountered it myself in 67. Smoked a few strange smokes while over there. Always said one had to "go native" when Vacationing.


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

LFD DL 700 - It's kicked my butt a few times! 

The Taboo Special Forces original blend is up there too!


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

madurofan said:


> Lempira


:tpd:

Man thats a strong smoke.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Came across a comic that is appropriate to this thread:
http://apelad.blogspot.com/2008/07/laugh-out-loud-cats-881.html


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I smoked a Onyx Reserve. That son of a gun had me green at the gills!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Way to resurrect a dead thread with a random comic, Julian 

Guess I'll add the strongest cigar I've smoked now.

It was a '95 Juan Lopez #2. I had no idea this thing was going to be a powerhouse. Smoked it at the SHIT herf SoCal edition a couple of weeks ago. Passed it around once, everyone tried it, said it was the strongest thing ever. Passed it around a second time, all but three guys said "uh, no thanks" 

I actually had a buzz by the time I finished it, which hasn't happened to me while smoking a cigar in probably ten years.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Way to resurrect a dead thread with a random comic, Julian
> 
> Guess I'll add the strongest cigar I've smoked now.
> 
> ...


THAT was one strong ass cigar.
I was one of the 3 guys who took a second and even third try but after that I joined the "uh, no thanks" group.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

gehrig97 said:


> Ok, when it comes to "power", the bar just seems to be getting higher and higher. Seems to me cigar manufacturers are taking a cue from Gillette: First there was one blade, then two, then three... well, you get the point: ligero, double ligero, triple ligero...
> 
> That said, what's the strongest cigar you've ever smoked? No qualifiers: You needn't have enjoyed it, or even finished it. I'm just curious as to what qualifies as a powerful cigar in these forums (which comprise seasoned veterans not easily given to light-headedness or spinning stomachs).
> 
> ...


I split a box of Oliva Series V with a buddy who also enjoys strong cigars.
These are almost too strong for both our tastes. Smoked two and left the rest in the bottom of my humidor where they hopefully will mellow a bit. I would only smoke them after a large meal with drinks.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I love strong, potent but not harsh cigars. One that's at the top of my list now that I had't tried the last time this thread was up is the *Taboo Special Forces Original. *
I had to really pace myself.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Tatuaje J21 - Gifted to me by Tony (BeagleOne)!!!

Next would be Opus X - Gifted to me by Darrell (Mean Darrell)!!!

Thanks guys!!!:tu


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

Only cigar I've smoked so far that really went to my head was a Camacho 10th Anni. Robusto. It was at a little Camacho event and there wasn't anything to drink there. Had to take it slow and remain seated for that one. I've got a Triple Maduro waiting in the wings that I'm hoping will be similar or stronger.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Opus X Fuente Fuente


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

love LFD DL700,Smoking one now.
I think that they are perfect strength and cigar for me and wouldn't mind a humi full of them. :dr 

My friend calls them Satan's cigars because he got nauseous and dizzy started sweating and stuff.

Cheers.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

CAO eXterame mandro in the tube. i got u


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

jdn antano magnum. I have smoked the consul, grand consul and rubust grande sizes with no problem. The magnum (6x60) puts me away though.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Not sure if it was said yet but the Don Lino Africa killed me!!! :hn


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

LFDs double ligeros are probably the strongest I've come across but I've been lucky enough to have been gifted some custom rolled LFDs and they were even stronger than the commercially available ones.:ss


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

The LFD Double Ligero Chisel is quite strong. However, a fresh Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul, the 60 RG one, was the strongest cigar I have ever smoked.


----------



## JWB007 (Apr 23, 2008)

Same: La Flor Dominicana Factory Press. I was downing scotch just to balance it out!



gehrig97 said:


> Ok, when it comes to "power", the bar just seems to be getting higher and higher. Seems to me cigar manufacturers are taking a cue from Gillette: First there was one blade, then two, then three... well, you get the point: ligero, double ligero, triple ligero...
> 
> That said, what's the strongest cigar you've ever smoked? No qualifiers: You needn't have enjoyed it, or even finished it. I'm just curious as to what qualifies as a powerful cigar in these forums (which comprise seasoned veterans not easily given to light-headedness or spinning stomachs).
> 
> ...


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

had to toss a blue 601 maduro and got sick for two hours after trying to suck sown a LG small batch.


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

Ive never had a cigar to strong for me, LFD DL Chisels are just right strength wise for me. I smoked a Coronado Double Corona the other day and that had my head spinning for a minute or 2 but by the end of it i was fine.


----------



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

CC Bolivar Corona Extras. 
I went to sleep 30 mins after I smoked one. 
It was 8:00 pm. 

I gotta give LFD and Taboo SFO a try.


----------



## rick226 (Jun 25, 2008)

EL Rico Habano Maduro.Tried them twice. Did'nt learn the first time.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

frogman18 said:


> Ive never had a cigar to strong for me, LFD DL Chisels are just right strength wise for me. I smoked a Coronado Double Corona the other day and that had my head spinning for a minute or 2 but by the end of it i was fine.


It's really interesting to see the different reactions to these smokes. i recently had a Coronado double coronoa, and while I would consider it full, the LFD chisel seemed much stronger to me. Both are very good cigars, of course.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Some Arturo Fuente cigar took me for a ride a while ago. It was short, fat, dark, cedar-wrapped and had a green ribbon on the foot. I do remember a long time ago getting thrashed by a big f-in' Davidoff on a fishing trip, but more recently I had an Oliva V Lancero last night that sent me to the couch after cleaning my plate at Red Lobster...I'm a nicotine weenie. However I took a Cohiba Siglo VI Tubo with few effects most of the way through.


----------



## Smoknjoes (Feb 4, 2010)

I prefer a stronger smoke so the Man o War's, Indian Tabac Super fuerte and the La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero's are right up my alley as long as I eat first. I did have an Arganese CL3 the other day that had my head spinning pretty good towards the end. Not a spicy taste but really snuck up on me there at the end.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Of all the stupid things, 4 years ago I bought a tin of Padron Corticos. Seeing as they where small and comparing them to Macanudo Ascots I tried some. Geeeeeezuuuuuuz! Retrohaled & burnt my sinuses for a fortnite! Strong little buggers back then.


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

Fresh Opus Perfection #5s
RP Edge Maduro
LFD DL
J. Fuego Delirium PC
and the strongest, CAO Lx2.

-Tony


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

Tatuaje T110 is probably the strongest I've had.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ya know... most people don't usually cite my personal strongest but I've had plenty of cigars listed as the strongest and I still find my Padron 4000's to be the strongest smokes I've had.

They're my personal favorite too. I've had La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero's (love 'em!), and while they are strong they are very smooth. Rocky Patel Edge's are by no means strong IMO, I consider them medium sticks. The other strongest cigar in my book is Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion - not the Antanos as I think they're smoother than the Celebracion.

I guess it comes down to what one considers strong. Strong in my book is something that really hits the palate, something full of flavor and a bit harsh and peppery. If one is talking about nicotine hit Padron is still my top strongest, though some of the others I mentioned might get pushed back a bit.


Rev.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Bulivar Fuerte/Cofradia...pretty stout.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Kevin Keith said:


> Bulivar Fuerte/Cofradia...pretty stout.


The Bolivar Cofradia's were at one time my favorite stick. Unfortunately poor construction (ie. rolled too tight to even draw) has kept me from having them for like a year even though I have like 20 of them in my humi. Now that you mentioned it I have to have one tonight. I'll just have to pitch the tight ones till I get a good one. While they are certainly full bodied Padron's are stronger.

Rev.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

There sure are a lot of 2 year old threads getting bumped back up lately...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that. I guess all of us new guys are finding things to talk about!


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> Ya know... most people don't usually cite my personal strongest but I've had plenty of cigars listed as the strongest and I still find my Padron 4000's to be the strongest smokes I've had.
> 
> They're my personal favorite too. I've had La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero's (love 'em!), and while they are strong they are very smooth. Rocky Patel Edge's are by no means strong IMO, I consider them medium sticks. The other strongest cigar in my book is Joya de Nicaragua Celebracion - not the Antanos as I think they're smoother than the Celebracion.
> 
> ...


my version of strong = numbing on the palate + nictotine hit.
under that definition i dont know how padron is strong and the edge maduro is not. i can smoke 3 padrons on an empty stomach. smoking an edge maduro on an empty stomach is almost a no-go. of course not meaning the cigar is directly related to your stomach, but to low-energy or blood sugar due to not eating, which gets magnified by high amts of nicotine.

but hey, that's me, YMMV.

-Tony


----------



## liljohn (Aug 11, 2008)

Siglo
Made my head spin


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Joya de Nicaragua Antano


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cu Avana Intenso


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

It has been a while since my last buzz and several years since I tossed my cookies. Still, I would place two Litto Gomez sticks up in the podium: LFD double ligero chisel and Coronado by La Flor. Coronado is just a power house loaded with flavor. The kind of cigar to follow a porterhouse steak dinner and with a single malt to pair it.


----------



## tambo_cigars (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi from Bali, Indonesia,
The strongest cigar I have ever smoked is a Tambota short robusto bullet (all long leaf, handmade 50ringx 4inch). This is based on the criteria discussed in this thread. In other words a cigar of incredible relaxing qualities. A "hit" so to speak like few others can offer. A cigar that novice smokers might find produces hiccups if enjoyed too early in ones cigar smoking career. Truly for the professional smoker ONLY!

First let me admit I make cigars here in Indonesia under the company name, Tambolaka Natural Tobaccos, (see my profile no secrets) and thus I want all to understand I clearly have biases which I do not try to hide; but this thread asks an honest question and I am giving an honest answer. I lived in the USA for many years and in Honduras for a shorter time a decade ago and now live full time in Bali, thus I have had an opportunity to smoke a large quantity of great cigars, including a great many from that island that remains nameless. 

A decade ago, while exploring some of Indonesia's most remote islands I discovered a tobacco which I believe is unique in all the world. It is grown and air dryed as other cigar tobaccos but after drying things begin to change. The local villagers, who are among the most primitive people left in modern Indonesia (the men all wear swords strapped to their waists and the ladies are usually topless), will roll thousands of individual leaves into a large stick normally about 10 feet long and three inches in diameter. They then bind the entire stick in hand made rope to protect the entire surface from the air. Then they put the completed sticks into their thatch and bamboo huts, their homes, where it will slowly age, along with the people, for 5 years. They are protected in their huts because they are the most precious thing they own, the end result of years of effort and the family's only savings. They will periodically re bind the tobacco stick with new hand made rope, continually squeezing down the leaves concentrating the natural nicotine oils found within this rich tobacco. I believe this makes these leaves the most potent you can find. Not harsh bitter or hot burning just darned potent.

Why is it such a uniquely rich tobacco? Like that island to the south, many of the valleys are blessed with a uniquely rich limestone soil high in natural lithium elements and I, like some others, believe this makes for a very very special tobacco.

I journey into these wild reaches of Indonesia to negotiate with the villagers once or twice a year ( if you would like to see some fotos let me know and will add them to the string) to purchase these sticks, which we then cut into 1meter long lengths and lightly steam to once again release the individual leaves. We combine them with other fine Indonesian long leaf tobaccos (yes the reconstituted leaves are still long leaves and never see a chopper in the making of our cigars) and use cub** trained rollers at our factories in central and eastern Java to form our Tambo and Tambota cigars. The resulting Tambo cigars are then aged for an additional year before we release them to the public. This allows the aged and newer tobacco flavors to marry and blend into a uniqe cigar offering uniform burn, unique taste and incredible "relaxing" characteristics. 

We offer our cigars online, but my purpose here is to share my thoughts here about strong cigars not write a commercial. The new Tambota is the one I think is the strongest ever for those seeking the strong cigar king. It boasts 40% our special tobacco! This cigar will be offered in one long leaf size, the short robusto 50ring x 4 inch. It will be available to the public in March here in Indonesia and online globally, but I am smoking them now and I can tell you, sit down, strap on your seat belt, don't even think about driving and take a chill with your new best friend! Like the Tambo before it, I made this cigar for me! Where the Tambo is a premium well aged elegantly rolled and packaged cigar, the Tambota is its bad boy cousin. When I sit on my patio in the tropical evening I want my smoke, fancy or not, expensive or cheap, to make the real world fade away to be replaced by happy memories and joyous thoughts for the future. These tambota sticks do it for me like few others... No, like no other!

I will soon be sending some samples to some puff.com freinds for testing and review. If you really like a strong cigar and want to try them private message me and I will send your contact info their way for consideration as a tester. Sorry can only take 25 testers right now and each must be willing to write a short review for us that we can quote. By the way, the new Tambota bad boys are going to sell for $6 a box OF THREE! Yeah, $2 a pop, no rings, foil wrapped in a cardboard box, no frills, just powerhouse stogies you can enjoy whenever you like. That's why I made them, a everyday cigar that is still all long leaf, handmade, and darn good. Note Tambota's are not yet available for sale as they are in government registration now, but we can do testing at no charge for volunteers, so this is a not for profit offer for the strong cigar lover only... Balibob

“Man, the creature who knows he must die, who has dreams larger than his destiny, who is forever working a confidence trick on himself, needs an ally. Mine has been tobacco.” – John Boynton Priestley


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

Very nice and good read. i would love to try those indonesian smokes.


----------



## sconniecigar (Jan 1, 2010)

LFD Double Ligero. Powerful little sucker.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

ncohafmuta said:


> under that definition i dont know how padron is strong and the edge maduro is not. i can smoke 3 padrons on an empty stomach. smoking an edge maduro on an empty stomach is almost a no-go.


Not trying to argue with ya, but if you can smoke three Padrons fine but not one Edge than something is just not right. I think most here tend to agree that the Edge is really more of a medium smoke, but Rocky fluffed it up as "Only for serious smokers". By the way, I was referring to the Padron x000 series, the 4000 specifically as it's my favorite size. IMO the x000 series is stronger than their anni series.

Like I said, not here to argue with you, but my experience between the two sticks is quite the opposite. Interesting how people's experiences differ.

Rev.


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> Not trying to argue with ya, but if you can smoke three Padrons fine but not one Edge than something is just not right. I think most here tend to agree that the Edge is really more of a medium smoke, but Rocky fluffed it up as "Only for serious smokers". By the way, I was referring to the Padron x000 series, the 4000 specifically as it's my favorite size. IMO the x000 series is stronger than their anni series.
> 
> Like I said, not here to argue with you, but my experience between the two sticks is quite the opposite. Interesting how people's experiences differ.
> 
> Rev.


No, of course. It IS interesting to see how people's palates differ. We'll just agree to disagree, that's all. 

-Tony


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

LG Diez


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

LFD Chisel. I bought a 10 pack, most were somewhat strong but one of them drove me to my knees!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A custom rolled Salomones cc, but for regular production the RyJ cazadores.


----------

